# Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today I am wearing my 1975 Zim "XXX Years" with Zim 2608 Movement!
Сегодня ношу мои ЗиМ "ХХХ лет" 1975 г. с механизмом ЗиМ 2608!














Cheap Polish leather band though...


----------



## aviator3133 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

It has to be Submarine day for me! Poljot Typhoon.


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


Quartz Luch - Luch al quarzo cal. 2356 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Wait, is it by chance a.. Луч ? Can't really miss the logo, can you? Nicely suiting band too!

PS: Don't forget to press the crown back in!

Bun fin ëd la sman-a!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

It's Pilot Berkut Friday today!!!


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



Vaurien said:


> Quartz Luch - Luch al quarzo cal. 2356 di AVaurien, su Flickr


WOW, very nice!


----------



## two40 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Raketa 2609.HA


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



emoscambio said:


> Wait, is it by chance a.. Луч ? Can't really miss the logo, can you? Nicely suiting band too!
> 
> PS: Don't forget to press the crown back in!
> 
> Bun fin ëd la sman-a!


Wow, a perfect sentence in piedmont language! Thank you 
Are you a piedmont mother tongue? Or did you use an automatic translator?


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

The friday watch today is a navy theme Komendirskie!









wood


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

*Paketa кварца!*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



Vaurien said:


> Quartz Luch - Luch al quarzo cal. 2356 di AVaurien, su Flickr


I like a company that's proud of their name! Very nice and nice band too, Vaurien!


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*














The Pobeda Zim on the left is on my wrist today, with the Ostrich strap :-d


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Export Poljot Stadium today:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I was wearing this Pobeda this afternoon


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today I was/am an alarmist Rocket man ;-)


----------



## asquinet (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*










Poljot automatic! 
Have a good weekend!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



janl said:


>


*Stropdassen!*


----------



## vejarmr2 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

From "ХХХ Лет (Победы)" to "Победа", there is just one step!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*







​
Hi from France !

Yesterday afternoon, I proudly wore my "big zero", received in the morning ...
I hope it's not a "faketa". In my opinion, no : Case, dial and hands seem to be OK. But I am a novice collector... Before to buy it, I tried to make comparisons with those shown here (And on the french forum montres russes forum).

I'll wear it today again !!!


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

It's Poljot Friday for me today...


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Blue Scuba Dude ministry on mesh. Common motif, so I'll save the bandwidth by not posting pictures!


----------



## aviator3133 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

It's a Molnija pocket watch today


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Friday watch! Today my new Raketa!








wood


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Start, from the noble Pobeda family.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A Raketa Kopernik that arrived today!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*









Today a battered Elektronika 5 хронометр

Phil


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today I've been wearing my 10μm gold-plated Poliot
with Automatic *2616.2H/1403***, tonneau case #140 (1977), in export grade!







Feeling good


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Arrived this morning....shipped 12/26!

Кировские!


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Gorgeous Kirvoski!

Was that a purchase from Azabu... ?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



mysterian said:


> Gorgeous Kirvoski!
> 
> Was that a purchase from Azabu... ?


Never again!!! Funky elephant.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Strela at work.


----------



## martinedwards (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

on my wrist?

nothing at all...

in my pocket?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Sorry! I just had to try this on....no more today, I promise.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Some nice examples today :-!, 
I have been wearing this Kirovski 2408


----------



## pivoproseem (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Just got this from Uzbekistan yesterday......arrived with a loose second hand which I quickly remedied, seems to be keeping good time.


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today a nice Boctok 3AKA3 is on my wrist.....










..... with a Wostok CCCP strap:


----------



## jthutch (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Just a Vostok Amphibia (swapped out the bezel from a Komandirskie) on a Warsaw Pact strap. Pedestrian, I know, but it's casual Friday and I like it.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Classic, tjvreeken! Nice band....where'd you get it?


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



schnurrp said:


> Classic, tjvreeken! Nice band....where'd you get it?


I don't remember, I think it came with the watch. It's not the best quality, but nevertheless I really like it.


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

my 2209, of course!


IMG_6040 by hks3sgte, on Flickr


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Nothing fancy: Raketa 2609.1 Arabic sold by Sekonda, with specially marked back. As an experiment I took the leathers off and put on an olive green simple cloth strap, not sure if this combination of svelte dress watch and laid-back cloth strap looks good, but it's our national sporting colours nonetheless.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I actually had a week of Soviet/Russian watches 

Raketa 1980-2000 calendar (set to 1984 this year)










Late 1980s Vostok Antimagnetic; sadly no longer my swimming watch due to stripped thread on the caseback ring. :-(










1961/62 Poljot 'Spotivnie'










Poljot Signal; cleanskin trade sample probably assembled by Winsky Int. in 1999.










1980s Slava 'TV'










1954 Uglich Zvezda










As usual I've been wearing my black dial Poljot Signal model 131 to bed each night. After all these years I still don't have a decent photo.










And I finally took my 1961 Vympel to a local watchmaker for a service.










Better photos will be posted when I get it back.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

hks3sgte, which dial on your 2209/*119?
*


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



emoscambio said:


> hks3sgte, which dial on your 2209/*119?
> *


I have this dial


IMG_6035 by hks3sgte, on Flickr

Arguably one of the nicest dial/hands combination made

-cesar


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

chaschomm!

The white dial poljot is:-!

wood


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My vintage 119 Tonneau Amphibia*'S* are coming in two weeks time!


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My first Soviet, type 470 Amphibian from the 80's. With newly installed bund strap. God I love this watch!


----------



## 24120VR (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

1967 Reissue...


----------



## gdman714 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



hks3sgte said:


> I have this dial
> 
> 
> IMG_6035 by hks3sgte, on Flickr
> ...


Very nice! I had the opportunity to buy one like this a while ago, but I passed on it. I really wish I would have because now I want one and I can't find one for the life of me.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Little will know this one!

It is a _1986 Zarya_, celebrating the *50th anniversary of the Kirghiz Soviet Socialist Republic*, which, on 5 December 1936, became a separate constituent republic of the USSR as the Kirghiz Soviet Socialist Republic during the final stages of the national delimitation in the Soviet Union.

The dial is in *Kirghiz *and reads

*Кыргыз
ССР* (For "Кыргыз Советтик Социалисттик Республикасы")
*50 жыл*

Meaning:
*
Kirghiz
SSR
50 years*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## aviator3133 (Sep 15, 2011)

The new Aviator Moonphase edition...


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today !
A simple poljot!








wood


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A Supersonic 'Rocket' from the 1970's for me


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

In my scrapheap I found this one ;-)










Have a nice weekend :-!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## dzony666 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This =)


----------



## chomior (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Nice hue!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*







​
:think: Important meeting in Paris this afternoon... Komandirskie ? Raketa ? No. Something more simple, classic, elegant.

:-! This humble and unpretentious little Luch 23 jewels (Cal.2209) CCCP, is the right choice.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

A Kosmos on an alligator strap.


----------



## asquinet (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today like yesterday:


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Another Pakema:


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A Pobeda. Discreet dignity.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Wearing this one now Poljot signal 18 jewel 2612.1 caliber


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today I'm wearing my latest acquisition...









found this last week (in the price range of a swatch watch) :-d 
Was well hiden in in the endless depths of the bay b-)

Phil


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



ill-phill said:


> Today I'm wearing my latest acquisition...
> 
> View attachment 629040
> 
> ...


I would like to click *like* because I really do! What I don't like is that I can never find one!


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Pobedapobedapobeda. Couldn't stand not wearing it any longer.


----------



## nuj (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*









heres mine Vostok Europe N1 Rocket , just got out from a long sleep


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today I am wearing my_* Vostok Amphibia 119'er, anti-magnetic 200m diver-watch*_. Yuri Alekseyevich is here too...









The photograph is in B&W to commemorate the first anniversary
of the death of Сергей Никитич Ковалёв (1919-2011),
the Chief Constructor of Soviet Nuclear Submarine Programme.























One of his main achievement was the design of the project 941 (Heavy nuclear ballistic missile submarine),
aka Akula (shark) or Typhoon (Nato code), the largest submarine in the world.
The TK-208 was delivered in 1981.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I'm commuting with a bike today, so the durable Vostok is here:


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A funky Valjoux 7734 (Swiss - shame on me!) from the 1970s, of a brand I don't know anything about.


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today a 2 o´clock 3AKA3!








wood


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



storyteller said:


> A funky Valjoux 7734 (Swiss - shame on me!) from the 1970s, of a brand I don't know anything about.
> 
> View attachment 634888


Shame? Since when wearing Swiss watch is a shame  Very nice 70-ties model, storyteller. And in nice condition too.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

What time is it on my Raketa "TV"?









10:10 ... A good time to take a picture. This typical Parisian "zinc" would be a good support. Metal atmosphere.









:-( Coffee was cold...


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

*Доктор! Доктор!*


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



emoscambio said:


> Today I am wearing my_* Vostok Amphibia 119'er, anti-magnetic 200m diver-watch*_. Yuri Alekseyevich is here too...
> 
> View attachment 634869
> 
> ...


Man, those things are MONSTERS! I remember reading some of the first info on them that I ever new in '89 or '90. Reading reports of the Attack subs that NATO had following them. Going to see Clancy's movie 'The Hunt for Red October' and marveling at the 'state of the art' movie magic! Ahh, the Cold War!!  I was in the Army, so we didn't really pay too much attention to that stuff...I was an analyst for the Soviet Northern Group of Forces in Poland (I'm sure that's probably still classified , but who cares...it was over 20 years ago! LOL)


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

An old beaten up $25 Signal ... Keeps great time and the alarm works alarmingly well!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today i'm wearing my newly arrived Raketa on a nato strap!


----------



## aviator3133 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Wearing the big monster today...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I was wearing this Slava 21 Jewel 2414 Double Barrel earlier  Have a great Weekend!


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A beautiful (in my humble opinion) example of the Luch 2209 which looks stunning on it's new steel band and will be accompanying me to the pub tonight!


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

vostok amfibia red sea silver dial. and i love it!


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

sorry about the previous post. today i have a vostok amfibia red sea silver dial, and i love it!!! happy carnival to everyone!


----------



## gdman714 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I know I'm a bit late, but I was wearing this all day Friday into today:


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

1970's Poljot 2627.H auto. A lovely bit of retro styling for this lovely spring day!


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Pobeda it is for me:










Have a nice weekend :-!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My latest 470....from the Ukraine...under $50/delvd ($47.99)...started right up and keeping good time! Hands will get some attention at some point but for now just enjoying it.

Have a nice weekend, everybody!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today, a gray sky over Paris ... The Seine is dark.
But I have a bit of sun on my wrist.


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today! a 2 o´clock komendirskie!








wood


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Nice classic, Wood!

Your post is a good example of why this thread is getting hard to use, though. I had go to your posts in your profile to find this one!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I was wearing this USSR Vostok earlier this afternoon, HAGWE all (Please excuse the dust on the dial)


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*







poljot international gagarin this friday


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

maktime, a very underrated brand both here in this forum and in russia yet a very good brand.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



nectarios73 said:


> maktime, a very underrated brand both here in this forum and in russia yet a very good brand.


Well that is a matter of opinion,


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Today, I'm wearing a very extremely rare NON-NOS Radio Room!
I've left my ordinary "everybody's got one" NOS Radio Room safely packed in its cute little box in a deep dark drawer at home.


----------



## aviator3133 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wearing today a newly acquired Arktika


----------



## dzony666 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This guy arrived today =)


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



mamurai said:


> This guy arrived today =)
> View attachment 641266


did you put that bezel on?


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



martinzx said:


> Well that is a matter of opinion, I would certainly not agree


of course it is a matter of opinion,and of course its your right not to agree.
it would be usefull for us ,to provide and back your opinion


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

today this beauty (sellers pics)


----------



## Senignol (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Dennissov Aeronaut!!!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*









Pics are a few days old, but it's raining cats and dogs outside.....so.....take my word for it, I'm really wearing it! :-!


----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This one (sorry for the ongoing day change, I usually don't bother with the date) !


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A plain 3017, battered enough to wear without remorse.


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today: messing around with light and an older Russian 3133 on the wrist:



















Have a nice weekend :-!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today is *Friday, March 9 1984** on my vintage Raketa Perpetual Calendar. 
_
Looks who is on today's headlines on the Pravda!_

What a lovely coincidence for us amateurs of Soviet Watches!









_(*1984 is identical to 2012 in terms of week-days and dates for perpetual calendars)_


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Very clever, emoscambio!

Continuing with Raketa...automatic:


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today a plastic Vostok!








Have a good weekend

wood


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I was wearing this recent arrival earlier, another Poljot 2416 29 Jewel Automatic, some great watches on display, have a great weekend Comrades


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I was wearing my civil all morning long!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

For me, a simple, old and classical ZIM (pobeda) with 2608 caliber :

















:-( I don't know what to do with the band :









Usually, this does not bother me to remove it ... But this time I don't know. It's really his original band. It carries the history of this watch. But it is really worn. I will try to "restore" it...


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been wearing this Komandirskie since Monday, with the exception of yesterday when I was sporting some 3133 action. 
This $18 masterpiece from the late 80's (?) has gained about 80 - 90 seconds. Pretty good I think!
I've paired it with an olive green NATO strap that accentuates similar colors in the beautiful dial. They look great together. My only misgiving is that the metal bands on the strap are not gold-toned like the watch case.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My slightly grubby 2209


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



ch196 said:


> My slightly grubby 2209
> View attachment 647592


Quite an unusual dial that one? I haven't seen one before anyhow, nice!!


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Thanks. I got it by accident: I won an auction for a Svet -- a 2609, I think -- but received this instead. There's some dirt on the dial, like a dirty fingerprint, but it runs well



Tarquin said:


> Quite an unusual dial that one? I haven't seen one before anyhow, nice!!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



nectarios73 said:


> of course it is a matter of opinion,and of course its your right not to agree.
> it would be usefull for us ,to provide and back your opinion


You did not provide any information to substantiate your opinion,therefore I did not think is was appropriate for me to do so, 
but having read my reply, it seems I was rude, please accept my apologies if I caused you or anyone reading any offense, 
Regards Martin.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My slightly post-Soviet Poljot Lunar 31679/7241005







*Часы ''Полет ЛУНАР 31679/7241005''*
*Функции:* часы, минуты, секунды, дата, хронограф, *фазы Луны *
*Корпус:* круглый, стальной, *диаметр 38 мм*, *высота 12.5* *мм*, минеральное стекло, ввинчивающаяся задняя крышка, водостойкость 3 АТМ или до 30 м. 
*Циферблат:* серебристый, римские цифры, накладные знаки, указатели: дополнительный циферблат минут в положении "3 часа", окошко даты в положении "12 часов", циферблат секунд в положении "9 часов", лунный календарь в положении "6 часов" центральная секундная стрелка хронометра. 
*Ремень:* кожа, пряжка.
*Технические данные*
*Механизм*: калибр *31679 Poljot*, с ручным подзаводом, с лунным календарем, диаметр 31 мм, высота 7.35 мм, 25 рубиновых камня, частота 21600 полуколебаний/час, запас хода 42 часа. С включенным секундомером не менее 37 часов.


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## dzony666 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This guy =) photos really don't do justice tho


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

First post and all that.

Mid 70's (I think?) Slava which is my everyday wearer though I do like to mix them up as I guess we all do. The day indicator is bust but no matters as I just love this bit of kitsch whatever!
View attachment 653810


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

*СТАРТ !*


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Schnurrp,... Awesome Start! I don't have one like it ... yet!

Today it's a green eyed Zim,... Pretty much brand new, with a funky vintage wide leather strap.


----------



## kakonen (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

couple days ago buyed this one, and immediatly gived it to maintenance.. got it back this morning.


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today a LUCH perestroika quartz!








Have a good weekend!

wood


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Nice one, Wood!

How in the world did you end up posting way up toward the beginning of the thread?


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today the PI-Baikal









Have a nice weekend
Phil


----------



## pwalsh21 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My field watch because I'm doing a lot of oversight today near our dock--my blue 'Dude on mesh. I'll save pics because we've all seen one like it, but I love it!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Wearing this old Strela.  This is the last picture of it with the plain strap...my Bund strap with deployment clasp is on its way!!


----------



## Juha (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Long time without posting... anyway wearing Strela reissue tonight:


----------



## Wertik (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

"Электроника 5"
ok, it's saturday night


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

this one


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



martinzx said:


> this one
> 
> View attachment 654209


How do you tell the time? There are no hands on this watch...


----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A 2209 amphibian


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



martinzx said:


> this one


Martinzx, don't be ashamed of your shy sportivnie?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



JRMTactical said:


> How do you tell the time? There are no hands on this watch...





schnurrp said:


> Martinzx, don't be ashamed of your shy sportivnie?


Sorry to be cryptic guys, but I love the caliber, it is this Pobeda


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Poljot for me


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I sill have my beautiful "Stella!" on my wrist. "Stella the Strela" is a jealous lover! :-d


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Very nice Pobeda! Beautiful dial!


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

*taking a dive into the weekend :-d









Phil*


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Another K-34, this time the green-grey dialed variant with an aftermarket nubuck strap...


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today, i will wear my first Poljot de Luxe, received this week :

















Igor, on the french forum, has found an explanation for the symbols engraved on the back. : Poljot 2614 2H "coussin"

_"Watch is a gift for Polish miners after 25 years working underground in the mine.
Is engraved:
two crossed hammers - it's a symbol of Polish miners
25 - 25th Anniversary
letters PW - in the translation from the Polish language of the "Coal Industry"_


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Can't see your pix zocdyw4hh. Check that they are properly formatted.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Hmmm Let's see now...


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Elegance from the early '60's.









Topi


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



fcafca said:


> Today, i will wear my first Poljot de Luxe, received this week :
> 
> View attachment 660116
> 
> ...


A little precision these are not two hammers but a "hammer and a pick" (in Polish, "Pyrlik i Żelazko", in German "Schlägel und Eisen")

The hammer and pick is a symbol representing the industrialised working classes, similar to the more famous hammer and sickle. It was used in the flag of the Marxist People's Republic of Congo between 1970 and 1991. It can also indicate *mining*, mines (especially on maps), or miners, and is also borne as a charge in the *coats of arms of mining towns*. There the symbol represents the traditional tools of the miner, a hammer and a chisel on a handle, similar to a pickaxe, but with one blunt end. They are pictured in the way a right-handed worker would lay them down: the pick with the point to the right and the handle to the lower left, the hammer with the handle to the lower right and the head to the upper left. The handle of the pick protrudes over the head, because the head is not permanently fixed, but can be swapped for a newly sharpened head when it is blunt from use. Furthermore it is used to indicate the working day, on train timetables.


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My Vostok Kremlevskie. Cruddy Blackberry camera doesn't do it justice though :/ Heavy watch too.


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today I'm wearing my 1960ies Poljot Strela with the 3017 caliber under the hood!










I wish you all a very nice weekend :-!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Changed over to this  Petrodvoretz 'Start' since collecting this lunch time from my watchie 
*Have a great Friday all *


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

aviator 3105 today








have a nice weekend!


----------



## mrsamsa (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My new amphibian, and favourite watch ever, currently, at least the dial. I might swap the bezel.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Go my Vostok Troika on today! Had a little problem with the movement when I first got it (winding stem popped out!) but it runs great now and is my favourite automatic watch currently.


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Friday watch today! A 2 0´clock "golden" black tankist! sorry for the date!








Have a good weekend!

wood


----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A Slava automatic for me


----------



## marty0341 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Had a busy day at the shop so the $1 Raketa got another day worth of scratches, oil, grease, brake cleaner, and everything else a shop can throw at it. The raketa just laughed and still ticks away without missing a beat.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

It's a REEF Friday today! b-)


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today I'm wearing an old Boctok from the 1950ies:



















Have a nice weekend :-!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*










Янтарь 1986 (Орловский часовой завод ОЧЗ) 
Пионер 1960 (Второй Московский часовой завод 2МЧЗ/Слава) 
Восток (Чистопольский часовой завод ЧЧЗ)


----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My brand new ministry on rubber strap :


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A new arrival:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Poljot 30 Jewel Auto,  2616.1H caliberHave a great Friday all


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today, I went to my office with my Pobeda "Democracy" (NOS, from 11/1991) :









When I wear this watch, people often ask me: _"Strange association ... Old Soviet symbol, and democracy."_
I tell them that "democracy" was part of the common terms of propaganda under the Gorbachev era, just as "Glasnost" and "Perestroika" :


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Friday watch today. My franken Shturmanskie!








Have a good weekend!!!

wood


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Amphibia ! b-)


----------



## chetwin (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Still wearing my new Aviator 24-hr, first watch I've got comments on


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Friday! Always a great day to sport a bund!


----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

my new goal


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My vintage Vostok on a black leather strap with double black stitches! b-)
LOL vvd i got carried away...thursday,friday and all weekend long then...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My GDR tropicalized Ruhla Weltuhr!














Inspired by a famous Chistopol's Vostok casing!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Wearing a Poljot Strela 3017 mk1 today


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today an old Komandirskie!








Have a good weekend!

wood


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



martinzx said:


> Wearing a Poljot Strela 3017 mk1 today


Very nice condition :-! What do you mean with _mk1_?

By the way, today I'm wearing my Poljot 3133:



















Happy Pesach!


----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This one !


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My first ever Komandirskie to keep the others above company I think. Its this one's fault that I started to collect Russian watches.....


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today, my black Komandirskie "Chistopol" ...









... In 33X case...








... 2414A inside...









:think: ... And the eternal question : "Is it born like that ?"


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My latest arrival: a Poljot Aviator I


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A Poljot 2409.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



tjvreeken said:


> Very nice condition :-! What do you mean with _mk1_?
> 
> Happy Pesach!


As I understand the Poljot mk1 dates between 1964-65 the mk11 1966-79, and before anyone asks I am unsure of the difference, I took the information from this picture, posted here at WUS , (the Strela's models listed are not exhausted) , there are more models, high & low brand, (the Font position on dial, nothing to do with quality control)


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This one for morning rounds. 








Then back to the lab with this one. |>


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This Good Friday I am wearing a GDR made Ruhla Quartz Caliber 14 with a lovely blue dial. This has become my latest favourite.


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



martinzx said:


> As I understand the Poljot mk1 dates between 1964-65 the mk11 1966-79, and before anyone asks I am unsure of the difference, I took the information from this picture, posted here at WUS , (the Strela's models listed are not exhausted) , there are more models, high & low brand, (the Font position on dial, nothing to do with quality control)


OK, so you mean that 'Poljot I' in the list is mkI and 'Poljot II' is mkII. Thanks, it's clear :-!
How about your crown? Is it a replacement? Mine have thinner crowns:

 
(Click to enlarge.)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



tjvreeken said:


> OK, so you mean that 'Poljot I' in the list is mkI and 'Poljot II' is mkII. Thanks, it's clear :-!
> How about your crown? Is it a replacement? Mine have thinner crowns:
> 
> 
> (Click to enlarge.)


On this one is a replacement non original crown yes  I do have an original replacement but TBH it does not bother me I quite like it as is, nice brace of Strela's you have there


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*









good night!


----------



## VA-Andy (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Wearing the Raketa that I just received in the mail. Put it on a new bund strap a few hours ago.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My latest acquisition:

A *Luch Quartz Alarm watch*, with *faceted mineral crystal*, central alarm indicator, USSR movement *Luch 2361*.









The inner graduation is a precise *Vernier*:

In this position, the alarm is set at *1:10 PM*, since the *red triangle* points after 1 PM and the marking *"10"* coincides with a *red index* of the red ring.

The case back acts as the buzzer resonator plate!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Komandirskie Tank on a Nato strapb-)


----------



## Senignol (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I'm wearing Bobby Bubbles!!!!


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



sci said:


>


AAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!! MY EYES! MY EYES!! SWISS? OH NOO!! What can we do to help? :-d (Sorry, I couldn't help myself.)


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



JRMTactical said:


> AAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!! MY EYES! MY EYES!! SWISS? OH NOO!! What can we do to help? :-d (Sorry, I couldn't help myself.)


This. Swiss schmiss lol. Soviet anyday! Now if that had a nice Pobeda dial instead.....


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

From your reaction, I understand that you like it, right


----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Raketa


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

A Raketa today too!








wood


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Yesterday, on Cosmonautics day, I was uncertain about which watch to wear :roll:


7 russi spaziali di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Hi All: One of my first posts after lurking around this board for the last year or so. It has been a highly educational experience, but I now must blame you all for enabling my new hobby and its spiraling costs. Anyway, here is a recent arrival:


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This friday, I wear my second Poljot de Luxe :


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Maktime OKEAH re-issue ..for that Friday feelin'


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



Ham2 said:


> Hi All: One of my first posts after lurking around this board for the last year or so. It has been a highly educational experience, but I now must blame you all for enabling my new hobby and its spiraling costs. Anyway, here is a recent arrival:


Pic didn't happen Ham :/


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



WelshWatchNut said:


> Pic
> 
> OOPS: i'll try that again. Hopefully I got it to upload this time.
> Now I need to try and find its cousin


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My *World Time Raketa *with NOS _Raketa flexible bracelet_


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Scuba Dude today:










Have a nice weekend :-!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Zissou on a tire rubber strap! Both Vostok both black and both from Zenitar!


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Vostok Seaman with orange dial-a great summer watch


----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



Tarquin said:


> My first Soviet, type 470 Amphibian from the 80's. With newly installed bund strap. God I love this watch!
> 
> View attachment 619150
> View attachment 619151


God,i love your watch,too ! 
I want one, now...!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Vostok today:


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Off from work today, so going casual


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This one today,


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Saving this for the evening


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

"Green Paratrooper" Battle : Ostwok vs Vostok...

















Inside the Vostok :









This friday, the winner is :


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today, april 20 2012!

This one!








wood


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



wood said:


> Today, april 20 2012!
> 
> This one!
> View attachment 686037
> ...


VERY NICE, WOOD! It's hard to beat a good old Komandirskie---especially a 3AKA3!!

I have on the little Sekonda/Vostok that I bought from our beautiful Carlax37, I've been wearing it for 2 days now to see how well it performs under the constant moving, shifting and repetitive motion of work (mail delivery). Let me tell ya, Carla can tune a watch! I set all mine to the 'Atomic Clock' App on my iPhone 4S---this little beauty hasn't gained or lost a second in 48 hours! That's awesome!! :-!


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This Vostok--looks better in person than the photos and keeping great time.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



dougcee said:


> This Vostok--looks better in person than the photos and keeping great time.


That dial color is particularly hard to photograph...I've never gotten a satisfactory (to me) picture... Nice VDV!!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Same here, either I see the reflection of my face or my cellular phone, or the window, or the screen...


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine isn't camera shy, and performs nicely in this afternoon's sunlight.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



mysterian said:


> Mine isn't camera shy, and performs nicely in this afternoon's sunlight.


In a "yours to discover" afternoon sunlight in Ontario! Great watch!!!


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Last Friday - Swiss, this Friday - German


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

This one took me to the ballet tonight. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



schnurrp said:


> This one took me to the ballet tonight. Have a nice weekend!


I know Vostok's are great, but knowing that you rode this one to the ballet....WOW, just incredible!! Tell me more! :-d


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



JRMTactical said:


> I know Vostok's are great, but knowing that you rode this one to the ballet....WOW, just incredible!! Tell me more! :-d


Ballet is deep in the Russian soul of this watch! It wanted to go so.....well my wife wanted to go too and I guess that had a little to do with it!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



schnurrp said:


> Ballet is deep in the Russian soul of this watch! It wanted to go so.....well my wife wanted to go too and I guess that had a little to do with it!


Sure, Paul, blame it on the wife......


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

ok I think my LIKE button has exploded...


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

poljot aviator 3105 on firday


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today's arrival, Buran chrono. 3133b-)


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today April 27 2012!

A slava! Sorry for the date!








wood


----------



## overakias (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Today a Poljot Chrono white dial, nice weekend to all you comrades! ;-)


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

volmax okeah today


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Luch 2209 right now:









Kopernik, earlier today:


----------



## Booksniffer (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

*checks watch*

Yup, still Friday - if I post quickly enough!
Paketa/Raketa today:









It's not excactly dependable, but it always seems to try so hard...
The day/date actually start changing over around 22.00, and are done changing by 22.30; a watch for people who go to bed early, I guess!

(apologies for the moody nighttime picture)


----------



## Booksniffer (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



mamurai said:


> This guy =) photos really don't do justice tho
> View attachment 653804


I'm not sure if it's au fait to reply to a post from so far upthread, but I was pleasantly touched (and oddly disorientated) to see this picture; that is the same watch that was my very first Russian!
Mine is even on a strap that's quite similar to yours.

Great watch, isn't it?
I loved that big, heavy clunk you could both hear and feel against your wrist as the date changes over around 5 to midnight - it functioned like a sort of alarm clock for going to bed, for me.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

poljot stela this weekend


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Strela Baikonur this friday:


----------



## baderous (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My first Russian watch arrived today  proud owner of a Vostok Komandirskie K-34 Automatic
(sorry for the poor quality, no camera around - here's a stock picture for details)


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

volmax aviator 3603 this weekend


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I've got on my new style Komandirskie with Shark Mesh band! Pretty sharp!


----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



JRMTactical said:


> I've got on my new style Komandirskie with Shark Mesh band! Pretty sharp!
> 
> View attachment 707335


Whoa,thats a nice piece of machinery there comrade! When did that one show up,i`ve never seen one like it??
Is that 2416b inside,or...? 
Very sharp, with what shark mesh - killer! I`m keeping my eye out for that one,just so you know! ;-)
Looks like something this guy would be wearing if he was russian :








:-d Cheers!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Sunday morning:


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

That's a great looking strap, what make is it?

(Great choice of coffee too !)


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



10 ATM said:


> That's a great looking strap, what make is it?
> 
> (Great choice of coffee too !)


It is the strap from my Sputnik Sturmanskie.

Same as this one:

















It is a very good 22mm leather strap and it is a medium size (perfect for me).

I dream it could be possible to buy it from Sturmanskie-aviator .....


----------



## overakias (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

poljot design patent dress for friday night!


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

poljot this friday


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Casual Friday, Desk Diving with my new (to me) Caspian Sea Monster


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*



Mister Mike said:


> Casual Friday, Desk Diving with my new (to me) Caspian Sea Monster
> 
> View attachment 712515


Be careful with that thing,...you get it around water and it'll take you for a rocket ride!!! :-d I like them, just don't tell Senignol!!


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

my first full day with my Raketa 24hr


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Wearing an old friend


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Svetlana, my new Strela on bund strap. I'm in love


----------



## bluesbred (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

My only watch. A 1956 Sportivnie


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Hello everybody,

Today with this, which is so far, my most recent acquisition. Another Vostok, is already underway, the famous "Sucba Dude".


































































Have a very nice weekend,
Luís M


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I was wearing this Raketa earlier today


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

I am wearing this crab cased Kirovski 'Party' watch now


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

Luch 2209


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Friday's watch ( a.k.a. Пятничные часы!)= What are you wearing on your wrist today?*

*СПУТНИК
СДЕЛАНО В СССР
1МЧЗ им. КИРОВА
NOS brown pig leather with red stitches and phony compass.












*


----------

